# Mosquito



## piscator (Jun 14, 2004)

Fished yesterday noon till dark off 305. Fished from 11 to 23 feet, on humps and flats, no walleye, a few small crappie and many decent bluegills. Had the camera down most of the day and never saw a walleye. Plan to try again Saturday.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

There r some very nice size gills in skeeter


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

thanks so much for the report. I am going to have to try some different areas of mosquito. It is frustrating, I know the fish are there, but where? Jig's post yesterday was a good thought, we are going to have to think to track these fish down.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Sounds like Budster knows the lake well. I plan on putting a map to it. Thanks for the post!


----------



## Budster (Feb 14, 2006)

Jig,

I have spent allot of time on the lake, but this year I must question whats going on. I would like to go out their Saturday, but I don't have a clue where to go. I really would like to catch an eye though the ice this year. The old tale of the lake says the fish will head north during the ice season, but last March we did great off the 305 ramp. I wish I had the answers!

Did you head north from the 305 ramp in the early morning last Saturday? My buddy and I walked out with two other guys. I was just wondering if that was you. We stopped at a fresh crack in the ice and crossed with caution.

Last Saturday I ended up with 5 crappie, 1 gill, and lost one of the smallest eyes in the lake. At least my shanty didn't collapse with that wind.

Budster


----------



## piscator (Jun 14, 2004)

Rereading the InFisherman ice fishing edition last night. It says fish move to the warmest water(deepest Basin) with first ice. I did not fish the 23+ feet of water that was nearby. I wish I had given it a look. And if they are not there then they must be shallow? Weeds? Plan to give it another try Saturday.


----------



## Budster (Feb 14, 2006)

I fished near the channel in 22 FOW. The deep water makes sense to me. I allso can see the fish in the shallow water, say 10-20 range. I may try south of the causeway. It has the channel and a good flat to work with.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

I might be out there Sat. PM ya later. The 305 area holds fish all year as does any flat. I also have heard that fish tend to run North. The stained water backed up North of the causeway holds a TON of bait. I think most the :B headed up there. Still leaves ALOT of stockings for us to hang with care. I also know that alot of the weeds dies off this fall on the shallow islands. Didnt pull non trollin. Eyes either! Even the waders were gone. With the clams cleaning our waters and cold weather along with dropin levels killin weeds fish are forced to go deep or run to stained water. As ice formed some bait on the south end went down tight in 15-25fow. Some stayed shallow. Get on the m and youll find eyes!


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

I am going out tomorrow to try near the causeway. I will post what I do. I am going to try to find some weeds and fish in and near them. I have new blades on the auger and have been going to the gym, so I might drill fifty holes if I need to. I really want to find the eyes.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

I don't know much about walleye fishing at all, but what about the rip rap shorelines???? I know in the fall and spring they round the shad up against that rip rap! has anyone tried real close to it this year say in about 10-15 ft of water???and maybe even in the shallows.... one of my buddies said he talked to a marine biologist that thought that some of the lakes might have turned back over with all the rain and warm weather we were having.... makes sense in why it took so long to make ice if ya think about it! so that would make the shallows more appealing if it were warmer.... it has been tough on most the lakes this year!


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Big fish run with big fish. They are alittle tougher to get by the history of fish caught. The smaller non spawners are always active. Those are the ones we were on last year of 305. Have heard some talk about late ice too!


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

i have a lot to learn about eye fishing but i did try some weedy shallows last time and i caught a ton of small perch. whether or not any eyes were in the area is beyond me!


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

yeah! I just know what i have read just in the last few posts and it sounds like not too many people are even marking that many fish! and lots have been fishing the deep water! I know i have caught them out there in 2 FOW on a spinner bait bass fishing!!! so why wouldn't they be up shallow! I mean there are only a couple million eyes in that lake you would think someone would be catching them!


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I've also always heard to look for them at first ice where you found them in the fall. Any comments there? Personally, I've only fished Skeeter about a dozen times and most were last ice fishin' season.m Caught a few here and there, but nothin' to brag about. Looking for clues and tips... Seems to be a few here more knowledgeable than me, so I'm all ears...


----------



## Budster (Feb 14, 2006)

Swone,

I may be to late in posting, but if you go south of the causeway and stay on the eastern side where the channel runs. On the right side of the channel is a flat. If you where to keep heading west it will shallow up. This would be about 3/4 of a mile. If starting on the west side of the lake going south of the causeway, is a shallow stump field. I have a two trees on the causeway I use to find a rock hump that is 1/3 to 1/2 mile south. I have never ice fished their, but I have done very good on crappie their during the spring.

Jig,

I may end up off of the 305 ramp Sat also. No good reports to go on. The north end sounds interesting though. Maybe we will run into each other out their. 

Budster


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

I too will be off 305. Not sure on the time because of Scouts. Ill give ya a PM.


----------



## fishhunter24 (Jan 17, 2005)

fished off of 305 yesterday we did not get any walleye but did get some real nice crappie and perch fished in 22 feet of water i was the shanty closest ro shore i an going up sat and sun if anyone wants to hook up let me know there was alot of fish there everthing came off on minnows they would not hit meggots or wax worms


----------



## Budster (Feb 14, 2006)

Fishhunter24,

I have not made up my mide where to go Sat. I can PM you if I do go to Mosquito. I may go to Romming Rock Shores. Just not sure yet. I still have not heard of anybody have very good luck on the eyes. 

Budster


----------



## fishhunter24 (Jan 17, 2005)

i can find the eyes anywhere up there i hope some one does


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

I will be up at 305 Saturday Morning, hope to catch them. Last year before Christmas I did really good there, then the ice was gone. I will have a Clam Pro. I did really good on a chartreuse football jig loaded with maggots. I got walleyes, perch, crappie, some nice gills, and even white bass on it last year. 

Rich


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Well the crappie and eyes have to eat. U would think they would be where the bait fish would be. Try to find the baitfish. I dont know about shallow water though. But there was a good point made about how everyone is fishing deep.


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

fished all afternoon in 12 to 14 feet of water southwest of the causeway. Concentrated on the roadbed and marked a lot of fish early, even caught some minnows on my jig. Only hookup was a monster carp, marked a bunch of fish late in 12 feet, but they were just sniffing. Fished vibees and jigging raps in all kinds of colors, but could only attract fish to my bait, couldn't trigger the strikes.


----------



## jimbobber (Feb 24, 2005)

drop shot the nourthend bouyes in 6 , 10 fow . allways works for me .

any comment 

jim


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

When the ice comes on late like this walleye fishin' becomes super tough... I'd defiently DEFIENTLY be fishing what weeds are left because thats where the small perch are going to be and they are never gonna be to far from them. I'd say most are fishing to deep just like they do all year at mosquito


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

I plan on going out Sat. Not sue on a time yet. Swone sounds like you were off the island up there. I heard its a big stump field up there. Big lake to know all the spots but might be worth stickin to the DNR map or the one on Linda's wall. Those eyes arent far from deep water.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

keep the posts coming guys!!!! and please join us feb24-25...see causeway/ogf post!!!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

jimbobber said:


> drop shot the nourthend bouyes in 6 , 10 fow . allways works for me .
> 
> any comment
> 
> jim


 

Was this during the summer or winter?


----------



## jimbobber (Feb 24, 2005)

the only time i fish up there is ice fishing ESE of that island .or about 100 yards south of the bouyes were the pack is .i have cought a lot of big eyes up there bigist was 10 lbs . and big slabs 17 inches .    

jim


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

I will be on the North end Sat afternoon. Blue Fish Trap  Be around the Buoys.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

steelhead1 said:


> I will be on the North end Sat afternoon. Blue Fish Trap  Be around the Buoys.


 
me too lol


----------



## piscator (Jun 14, 2004)

I will be up Midmorning Saturday and will fish until dark. I will be on the move looking for fish. Probably start on the north end and jump south if that is not working out. I will my have OGF flag on my shanty.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

i will try to git my dad off the mogador thing to go out so i will bring a bright orange squre thin ans try it to my shanty if you seeme out their give me a yell or two


----------



## BIG J LAV (Feb 6, 2007)

Up until 3 years ago I never caught anything through the ice except Walleyes. I'm 31 and have ice fished maybe 20 times in the past 6 years. Last year Mosquito fit into my schedule 1 trip. The year before no safe ice. Here's what works for me. My schedule only gave me time during the week. Finished work in Youngstown at 4pm. Went straight to Mosquito by myself and taught myself what I know. I didn't have a clue where to approach what,So I said go with what I know and adapt. What I knew was when I leave work in the spring I'd get my minnows and would wade and action happened close to dark. So I stayed in the area's of my cast in waders 5'-8' and I usually get 1 or 2 when I go(most was 3 in about an hour and a half. I figure if they are coming they are looking to eat. I fish with a small lead head and minnow with agressive motion. Sounds strange but if they are there it's not to hang out. I usually don't move and use the same hole so I don't make to much noise.
________
Ipad Guides


----------

